# Outlook 2002 - Sendefehler mit GMX



## d-beam (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Irgendwie funktioniert das Senden von Emails nicht, abholen funktioniert.
Folgende Server verwende ich:
pop.gmx.net
mail.gmx.net
Der Test in den einstellungen funktioniert, aber wenn ich aus Senden/Empfangen klicke macht der die Routine ohne Fehlermeldung, aber sendet einfach nicht die Emails aus dem Ausgang. Wenn ich das Programm dann schließe sagt er logischerweise irgendwas mit "noch Emails im Ausgang".
Das Senden mit Webmail von GMX funktioniert auch.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank,

Daniel

Noch etwas:
Weiß jemand wie ich bei Outlook alle Emails in eine Datei exportieren kann, sodass beim Importieren alle Daten erhalten bleiben? Jedesmal wenn ich es versucht habe gingen Daten verloren, wie z.B. das Ankunftsdatum der Email. Hat jemand Rat, oder eine Idee?

Danke


----------



## alexanderthiel (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi d-beam 

Du musst in Outlook über t-online ins Internet zum senden, sonst mäckert er.

Ich markiere alle Mails in bespielsweise "Posteingang" und kopiere sie in einen Fad in C:\.
Du must das vielleicht häufiger machen, ~ alle 20 Mails, wenn Du sicher gehen willst, das nichts verloren geht.


----------



## BSA (7. Dezember 2005)

Bei der Schwester meiner Freundin war das auch schon des öfteren dieses Problem, geht es nachdem du dich bei gmx eingeloggt hast?


----------



## Caliterra (7. Dezember 2005)

Bei Outlook gibt es eine zentrale Outlook.pst Datei diese lagere ich beispielsweise immer auf eine andere Partition aus. Nachdem ich nun Windows wiedermal neu gemacht habe, lösche ich die Outlook.pst und starte Outlook. Nun meckert Outlook rum das es die Outlook.pst nicht findet und will einen Pfad haben und hier gebe ich denn neuen Pfad an.
So gehen Dir keine Mails mehr verloren. 

Es gibt aus Progs. die Backups machen können aber die die ich bis jetzt getestet habe
funktionierten nicht oder nur teilweise.

Hier eine Seite zur Info.

http://www.planet-outlook.de/


----------



## admichi (7. Dezember 2005)

Habe dieses sende Problem auch bei gmx, und einigen anderen gehabt, bei mir hats geklappt wie ich bei den kontoeinstellungen angegeben habe, postausgangsserver benötigt authentifizierung.

lg admichi


----------



## d-beam (7. Dezember 2005)

Auch wenn ich bei gmx eingelogged bin funktioniert es nicht. Ich habe natürlich auch schon mit diversen Einstellungen rumprobiert, hilft aber alles nichts?!!

Und eine Outlook.pst datei kann ich nicht finden, wo soll die liegen?

Vielen Dank, 

Daniel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab, nachdem ich nun die neue KDE installiert hab, KMail neu eingerichtet und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich fuer GMX angeben musste, dass ueber SSL verbunden werden soll.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Also SSL ist definitiv nicht der Grund. Es kann sein das Kmail da andere Richtlinien hat,
aber Outlook brauch SSL nicht unbedingt. Davon abgesehn ist SSL natürlich ein Sicherheitsfaktor was aber hier nur noch mehr fehlerqeullen mit sich bringt.

Probier doch mal aus "vor dem Senden beim Posteingangsserver anmelden" bei mir klappts 
zwar auch ohne aber man kann ja nie wissen.

Wenn das nicht klappt dann poste doch mal Deine vollständigen Einstellungen und Deine Internetverbindung.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab es erst ohne SSL probiert, und GMX wollte nicht. Dann hab ich auf SSL umgestellt und GMX wollte.

Ich denke, dass das alles recht wenig mit KMail zu tun hat sondern eher eine Frage der Einstellungen der Authentifizierung bei GMX.
Nutzt Du POP-Before-SMTP oder SMTP-Auth?

So wie ich das sehe muss fuer SMTP-Auth sinnvoller Weise SSL genutzt werden. Fuer POP-Before-SMTP, wo ja kein Username und Passwort geschickt wird eben nicht, oder nur optional.
Denn als ich ohne SSL mich an Port 25 einloggen wollte kam immer eine Meldung, dass dies deaktiviert sei.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

SMTP Authentifizierung nutze ich. Es muss aber "nutze gleicht Einstellungen wie Posteingangs." angeklickt sein.

SSL ist eine *Sicherheitseinstellung* und hat nichts aber garnichts mit den normalen Einstellungen zu tun. Deshalb funktioniert das bei mir schon 6-7 Jahre so.

http://faq.gmx.de/messages/mailprogramme/index.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

Keine Sorge, ich weiss schon was SSL ist, ich gebe nur wieder was ich gestern bei der Einrichtung von KMail erlebt habe.
Und ich kann halt nicht mit mail.gmx.net verbinden wenn ich nicht SSL angebe, egal ob ich PLAIN oder LOGIN als Authentifizierungsmethode waehle.


----------



## d-beam (8. Dezember 2005)

Habe alles ausprobiert, das Problem ist aber immer noch nicht gelöst. Ich poste mal meine momentanen Einstellungen. Ach ja, ich gehe über einen Wlan-Router mit Arcor ins Netz.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Hast Du mal Deine Firewall-Settings gecheckt? (inkl. Windows-Firewall)


----------



## d-beam (8. Dezember 2005)

Jain,

ich hab schon ein bisschen rumprobiert, aber etwas gefunden hab ich nichts. Der Router ist auf Standardeinstellungen eingestellt und soweit ich weiß ist es da mit der Firewall nicht weit her. Die Windows-Firewall hab ich ausgeschaltet und benutze ansonsten Die Norton-Firewall, wobei es da ja eigentlich auch keine Probleme geben sollte?!

Daniel


----------



## Caliterra (9. Dezember 2005)

Hast Du Deine Firewall mal kurz komplett deaktiviert, nur um das komplett auszuschliessen?

Ansonsten teste doch mal Outlook express ob es funktioniert.


----------

